# Jayjay - Barbie Collie



## ajshep1984 (Oct 11, 2008)




----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!! Looks like a real sweetie!:smile:


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

What a pretty animal.


----------

